# Would like to know what came in this bollte ...



## Shotgun (Dec 14, 2016)

Would like to know what came in this bollte ... its one of the common Federal Law Prohibits Sales bottle ... But odd shape for what I have seen ... Its a cork bottle ... does anyone know what this one was filled with ???  Been finding a few of these on a old dump I have been digging ... But only one in this shape and only cork one also  ... Pretty cool .....
Thanks


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 23, 2016)

It's hard to get any more precise besides the fact they all contained liquor.  I have seen Federal Law bottles in a remarkable array of odd shapes, certainly not like the boring styles you see today!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2017)

Please...


----------



## diggansearch (Feb 13, 2017)

1º tell me the words wmbossed en the shoulder.Thank you.
Very nice bottle. I know this shape. In Argentina this kind of bottle had malt. The new cork ones have liquor. The old ones are cork for liquor and crown for malt. But I have a corck one older than the oder (maybe 1910´s), without embossig that I think had malt too.
 I hope this information help you.


----------

